# Change of address



## lesley2705

Hi. I have my BREXIT cds but need to renew my address. Is there a way of doing it online? I did read that there’s no need to do anything until it needs renewing but it has another 9 years to go so not sure I can trust that information!
TIA!


----------



## BackinFrance

lesley2705 said:


> Hi. I have my BREXIT cds but need to renew my address. Is there a way of doing it online? I did read that there’s no need to do anything until it needs renewing but it has another 9 years to go so not sure I can trust that information!
> TIA!


I notice nobody has replied. Frankly you really do not have to worry about it until perhaps 6 months prior to expiry of your current CDS, at which time you should check with your new Préfecture or Sous-Rrefecture as the case may be at that time. Pefectures do not send reminders that your CDS is due for renewal. If your new Préfecture requires your file, they will request it from your old Préfecture.


----------



## lesley2705

Thank you


----------



## Poloss

I've never been reprimanded for not updating any of my French documents.
My driving license still has a 1995 address, my 10 year pre-Brexit ID cards were never updated either.
French nationals don't update their valid ID cards.

The administration always knows where to find us via tax declarations, vehicle cartes grises, speeding fines, sécurité sociale etc.
Access to more and more online government services are funnelled through France Connect and I assume that users' info is shared with the ministère de l'intérieur so there's no reason to update personal ID.

If you phone the Pref and ask to modify, they'll probably be astonished and ask you why.
In general, if something is not obligatory ... nobody bothers


----------



## EuroTrash

Have you tried the portal that has been set up for this.








Que doit faire un étranger en cas de changement d'adresse ?


Si vous êtes étranger et que vous avez déménagé, vous devez déclarer votre nouveau domicile dans les 3 mois et demander un duplicata.




 www.service-public.fr




.
_Si vous êtes étranger, avez une carte de séjour et avez déménagé (dans la même commune ou dans une autre), vous devez déclarer votre nouveau domicile *dans les 3 mois qui suivent votre déménagement* et demander un duplicata.
Vous devez faire cette démarche en ligne._
Or maybe us WA people are special and have different rules.
I see it normally costs 25€.


----------



## Poloss

Interesting info.
Now, who exactly is listed as an "étranger"?
Non Eu27?
I' ll take a look

... Well, none the wiser.
No need to pay the 25€ for EU27, EEE or Swiss but do any of those require a CDS anyway?
However it seems to apply for Brits with WA resident cards
but I'm shy of plunging into the legal texts so early in the morning


----------



## EuroTrash

Poloss said:


> Now, who exactly is listed as an "étranger"?


Someone that isn't French, it would appear..
But if you're an EU or etc citizen, you don't have to pay your 25 euros.
_Vous devez payer 25 € par timbres fiscaux, sauf si vous êtes ressortissant de l'UE, de l'EEE ou de la Confédération suisse ou membre de la famille d'un tel ressortissant._


----------



## BackinFrance

I wonder if and how it is enforced.


----------



## Poloss

EuroTrash said:


> Someone that isn't French, it would appear..
> But if you're an EU or etc citizen, you don't have to pay your 25 euros.
> _Vous devez payer 25 € par timbres fiscaux, sauf si vous êtes ressortissant de l'UE, de l'EEE ou de la Confédération suisse ou membre de la famille d'un tel ressortissant._


Foreigners - non French holders of cds with a validity of more than 12 months


----------



## EuroTrash

Looking at the links, this requirement was only introduced in May last year.
I don't suppose they put any effort into enforcing it although they will notice when it's time to renew.
I would want to keep mine up to date though, given that it does show my address. I seem to regularly need to show it to employers etc and who knows when somebody is going to start fussing because my papers don't all have the same address on them.



Poloss said:


> Foreigners - non French holders of cds with a validity of more than 12 months


Well if you hold a French cds then you are by definition not French... 



Poloss said:


> No need to pay the 25€ for EU27, EEE or Swiss but do any of those require a CDS anyway?


Presumably that is why they don't have to pay anything, because in most cases their cards are not mandatory and in all cases the card is issued free of charge.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Lately it seems that it costs 25€ to "replace" any sort of card or permit that still has time to run on it - unless it's an EU or EEC national because the EU has mandated that they should be issued free cartes de séjour. When I had my purse stolen a few years back, it was 25€ each to replace drivers license and carte d'identité even though the initial documents had been done for free.


----------

